# Tough Day 7/11



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Had some family over from Dallas and I really wanted to put them on their first snapper.

We caught about 30 baits and headed east. Bite was tough. Triggers were demolishing our live baits and the snapper had trouble getting to them. The next spot yielded 5 sharks cruising around our boat... couldn't pull a snapper past them. There was also a giant cobia with them- maybe 70 pounds, but we could not get him to eat.

Headed south and started trolling east of the Oriskany around 350 feet of water and picked up a little mahi passing by a FAD. Picked up some bobos as well. Water was not impressive.

Landed at one of our bottom spots in 290 feet of water and picked up everything in the picture below. The bite was very good there. We probably could've done more damage, but we were low on live baits, my anglers were tired and had some rain moving in, so we headed back up the hill.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice report!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thx for the report! Good to see father and son fishing together, good memories. Looks like you guys have some good food there!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey, looks like it worked out for you, nice catch! Is your dad on this forum? If not get him on, he's a city neighbor to us over hear near Fort Worth!


Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Fish in the box ! Making it happen on a tough day !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Mac1528 said:


> Hey, looks like it worked out for you, nice catch! Is your dad on this forum? If not get him on, he's a city neighbor to us over hear near Fort Worth!
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk





Boat-Dude said:


> Thx for the report! Good to see father and son fishing together, good memories. Looks like you guys have some good food there!


The two in the picture are the out-of-towners, but they are father/son. I was just the captain today- no fishing for me, so I wasn't in the picture haha!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

iJabo said:


> The two in the picture are the out-of-towners, but they are father/son. I was just the captain today- no fishing for me, so I wasn't in the picture haha!


Gotcha.

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

iJabo said:


> The two in the picture are the out-of-towners, but they are father/son. I was just the captain today- no fishing for me, so I wasn't in the picture haha!


I was kinda sorta maybe right. Good for you for showing them a good trip.


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

Those are some giant red porgies! I feel like I rarely get them above about 10 or 12"


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice job persevering to get some fish in the boat! Thanks for the report


----------



## Diverrite (May 17, 2009)

WTG, fun by all


----------

